# Irish ferry offers



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Someone asked recently about ferries to Ireland but I can't now find it.

I've an email from Nutts Travel this morning offering motorhome travel for car fare, and caravans go free.

Not sure if this link will work

http://digitalpage.co.uk/emailmarketer/link.php?M=15075&N=387&L=174&F=H


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It was Kev who asked Jean. I gave him the contact details for Nutt Travel.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And he's been and gone, hasn't he? 

Ah well, might be useful for someone else


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I shouldn't think he has Jean.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think so Jean.


----------

